# Looking for info on mount thefts



## Moses77 (Apr 4, 2011)

150+ IL buck and bear mount stolen from my home on March 31st - looking for info on similar thefts in Lansing area. Pics on taxidermy.net under deer and game heads - same username... Please take a look and keep an eye out for these!


----------

